# Moving to Winnipeg



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

So the time has finally come for my family and I to move to Winnipeg. We will arrive 10th April and I will start my new job on the 14th. Whilst I will be pre occupied at work my wife will be at home with our 2 children ,2yr, and would be interested in knowing of any mum and baby groups she maybe able to look at going to.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Many congratulations. You're arriving in Springtime so I hope you settle into your job and home well and enjoy both.


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Many congratulations. You're arriving in Springtime so I hope you settle into your job and home well and enjoy both.


Since I returned from Winnipeg back in October I have had my weather app constantly monitoring Winnipeg's weather. I think the delay in the process is a blessing in disguise. Although my wife has a driving license she doesn't drive as she has me to chauffeur her around, but due to the space in Canada she has no option but to get back behind the wheel. Until she does at least the milder weather will allow her to go out for walks with our children.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Winnipeg is notorious for its winter weather, so much so it's called Winterpeg sometimes. You and family will need to get their minds around the winter weather next year by doing lots of activities such as skiing, skating, snowmobiling, etc, etc.


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Winnipeg is notorious for its winter weather, so much so it's called Winterpeg sometimes. You and family will need to get their minds around the winter weather next year by doing lots of activities such as skiing, skating, snowmobiling, etc, etc.


Looking forward to the new adventure and ready what every it throws at us. I have family who left the UK for Brandon some 15 yrs ago, the briefly left for France and recently moved back to Brandon, so there is obviously a draw.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Winnipeg is notorious for its winter weather, so much so it's called Winterpeg sometimes.



I never call it anything else 

And we know that this winter has been a bad one when Winnipeggers are complaining about it!


----------

